# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  رووت بلمسة واحدة وبدون كسر البوت لودر لـArc \ Arc s

## mohamed73

روت ولا أسهل ماياخذ منك دقيقه وجربته على arc s وشغال  تمام   وبدون   مشاكل على الروم الأخيره 2.3.4 ويشمل الكثير من أجهزة سوني  اريكسون arc arc s play تمت التجربه على هذه الأجهزه حتى اللي كاسر   البوت      لودر   يمشي معه تمام   فقط نزل الملف المرفق وفك عنه الضغط وشغل RUNME.bat   واستمتع بالروت فقط اتبع الخطوات هذي :   (1) make sure u have installed adb drivers for ur device  حمل برنامج adb درايفر(غير ضروري اذا تعرف على جهازك)  (2) enable "USB DEBUGGING"   from (Menu\Settings\Applications\Development)  من الاعدادات / التطبيقات/تطوير/تصحيح usb   (3) enable "UNKNOWN SOURCES"  from (Menu\Settings\Applications)  من الاعدادات / التطبيقات/تطوير/اختر مصادر مجهوله  (4) [OPTIONAL] increase screen timeout to 10 minutes  الاعدادات / الشاشة / انقضاء مهلة الشاشة / 10 دقائق   (5) connect USB cable to PHONE and then connect to PC  اشبك الكيبل في الهاتف قبل بعدين اشبكه في الكمبيوتر  (6) skip "PC Companion Software" prompt on device  أغلق برنامج التزامن الخاص بسوني اريكسونPC Companion Software   باختصار:  1- حمل برنامج Busybox  2- من الاعدادات : التطبيقات : تحدد على مصادر مجهوله : ثم تزل اسفل : تطوير : وتحدد على تصحيح USB   3- الاعدادت : الشاشه : مهلة انقضاء الشاشه : حدد على 10 دقايق   4- حمل الملف : فك الضغط عنه :  5- اشبك الهاتف بالكمبيوتر   6- افتح ملف runme ثم اضغط على اي زر ... انتظر حتى يتم اعادة تشغيل الجهاز   7- مبروك الروت     تحميل الملف  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

متابعه ممتازه محمد
بارك الله فيك

----------


## timetar

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## حسن الشرقاوى

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## امير_

اسلم ايديك

----------


## alhkem

Thankssss

----------


## imano

10000

----------


## hocine21000

بارك الله فيك يا أخي

----------


## hocine21000

مشكووور أخي الكريم

----------


## hadshy

مشكور يعطيك العافية

----------


## ighdriss

مشكووور أخي الكريم

----------

